# I think my GTI is finished?!



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Today I've finally got to the point where I think I've done everything I want to do to my GTI. After my tesco splitter incident (high curb - very bashed) I had the edition 30 front splitter fitted today and I have to say I couldn't be happier in any way. It looks superb and the paint match and finish is perfect.

(BEFORE PHOTOS) Firstly here are some pics of my standard gti 3.5 years ago when i first bought it.





































Since then I've added;

R32 tinted rear lights,
Edition 30 rear bumper,
Edition 30 front splitter,
Colour coded side skirts,
Black VW badge,
Open fog grills,
Pressed plates,

Here are a few pics of my motor today. Its wearing zaino z8 with megs endurance on the tyres and poorboys wheel sealent on the alloys. Its actually meguires nxt tech 2 under the z8 as I'm not that impressed with zaino z5 (5 or 2?? cant remember).

A great buy for someone when I eventually sell - Touch wood it's still is unmarked, swirl free, no scratches, dents, and very few stone chips. This car very quickly became an expensive obsession and I'm more impressed with it today than the day i picked it up.




































































































Hope you all like

Ryan


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed, lovely looking GTi :thumb:

Like the black VW badge on the front as well, nice touch.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

beautiful! But you know there's never a finished when it comes to modifying  looks brilliant though fair play :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

very nice indeed. might know someone interested if you're going to sell.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Lookks awesome with the mods.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

amiller said:


> very nice indeed. might know someone interested if you're going to sell.


Cheers for the comments guys. It's not going anywhere soon


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

that looks great, i'm not usually a fan of the ED30 bumpers but they suit the black very well, i'd stick some laminx on the front headlights and call it a day.


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

love it, very subtle and looks like such a wet look on the car its cracking.

just needs the extra engine in the boot project !!


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Yup, very very nice indeed, and you can tell she has an obsessive owner!!!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

looks well smart mate, health to enjoy


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome gti, I have a gti too but your paintwork looks much nicer !


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Man that is one shiney car! Looks awesome dude!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

The car looks great, nice and subtle :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking good love the black badge

:thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Very very nice - love what you've done. I'll snap it up when you sell


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

lovely and uber clean !


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, im still not happy with my new car till i at least have a good go at correction, its got along way to go to compete with my last car.

Stunning Car, your doing well keeping the stone chips at bay, our Golf is like a magnet to them it seems.


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

looks great, subtle mods look miles better IMO, less is more and all that:thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

that looks great mate :thumb: everytime i see golf gti's or edition 30's looking so good i get so tempted in getting one


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

looks stunning mate,got a gt but going to get a gti next year the look awesome with a few mods


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks really well, don't mean to throw a spanner in the works but have a look at www.tmtuning.com they do custom badges and they've got a black one with the inside edges of the V & W in the same red as the pinstripe. I think that would just finish it off IMO :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks very smmart bud realy like it


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

pdv40 said:


> Looks really well, don't mean to throw a spanner in the works but have a look at www.tmtuning.com they do custom badges and they've got a black one with the inside edges of the V & W in the same red as the pinstripe. I think that would just finish it off IMO :thumb:


I'm liking those mate, nice link.

Guys you're all too kind, thanks for such nice comments.

Ref the black badge - It took me 2 years to realise it looked good, hated them for quite a while. Love it now, everyone comments on how mean it makes the front look. It also the only GTI with a black badge anywhere near me so makes me stand out a bit.

Ref subtle mods - I agree, less is more. I love the look of the ed30 but prefer the 18" bbs monza II's to the ed30 pescaras. I've basically picked everything i like from other cars and put it together on mine. I love the fact that people who know cars generally appreciate and understand my improvements and people who dont know cars think its standard. I don't want to be too showey - RS focus is not a car for me for example.


----------



## diego (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a awesome good looking car !! I absolutely love it ! :argie:

Just reminds me a little my little black polo gti I sold last year..... I should have kept it I miss it !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ryan, that quite simply, looks sensational!

If I was getting a GTi, I'd definitely get black after seeing this. It looks amazing! Very, very nice work!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking very nice. Just needs the disc hubs seen to and that will finish it off.

Chris.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely fantastic :argie:

Really wish i had that as my car


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Ryan, that quite simply, looks sensational!
> 
> If I was getting a GTi, I'd definitely get black after seeing this. It looks amazing! Very, very nice work!


Thanks so much:thumb:



ChrisJD said:


> Looking very nice. Just needs the disc hubs seen to and that will finish it off.
> 
> Chris.


Wheels will be coming off soon and i will clean the hubs then. They aren't rusting so should clean up nice and easy



MatrixGuy said:


> That looks absolutely fantastic :argie:
> 
> Really wish i had that as my car


Really appreciate that, thanks a lot:thumb:


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

nice car, those wheels are perfection


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ryan, what do you use on it product wise?

Have you seen these pics?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice-faq.html#4.6


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Ryan, what do you use on it product wise?
> 
> Have you seen these pics?
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice-faq.html#4.6


I've tried everything on it to be honest lol.

I machined it with menzerna polishes in 2006 and haven't touched it since with a machine. (well apart from remove the odd mark here and there)

Products that work well on the paint:

Dodo lime prime by machine - Leaves a lovely wet finish
Pinnacle sovereign wax - The ultimate finish i have found but doesn't last too long.
Megs NXT Tech wax 2 - The flake pops more with this product than anything else, it fills, glazes and leaves a lovely finish. The best all in one product in my opinion.
Zaino Z8 - Lovely gloss top up with smooth finish.
Megs no7 glaze - Wet
collinite 476 - Hides the flake but gives a really dark glossy finish. Beading is second to none!

Okay products

Sonus paint cleaner - Nice to apply and remove with a good finish
zaino z2 - Nice finish but a bit of a pain to remove in my experience.
vics concours - Red one, nice finish and smell but nothing special.
dodo purple haze - Not as good as pinnacle above, nowhere near as wet
dodo blue velvet - Not as good as the above dodo and not so nice to apply

Bad products.

Chemical guys jet seal - Awful to apply, remove and used to find white patches appearing a few days after removing. It felt like i was damaging the paint removing it.
SRP -Too dusty.

I've tried loads more but can't think of them at the moment.

All i use these days is lime prime every 6 months. NXT2 every month or so for a top up. Pinnacle on a nice sunny day for some extra gloss and Z8 after most washes. Works well for me

The finish on that polished bliss site looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like I need to add the Pinnacle to my 'list' 

Thanks Ryan 

I've been looking at GTi's all day though...


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Sounds like I need to add the Pinnacle to my 'list'
> 
> Thanks Ryan
> 
> I've been looking at GTi's all day though...


Great fun with a remap:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a great looking GTI. A credit to you mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What do you get MPG wise Ryan?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

RussZS said:


> What do you get MPG wise Ryan?


30mpg for my short town journeys, 39mpg on a motorway run, and I've seen 44mpg on long A road journeys where I'm stuck in slowish moving traffic in 6 th gear. In comparison, its more economical than our old 1.6 alfa 147 and does 100 miles more to a tank of fuel than our other car - a mini cooper s


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

This is why I want a black car!!

Lovely finish!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That is truly mint mate :thumb:, like the subtle touches as well.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome top job


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

looks spot on, nice subtle mods there.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to bump this, but you made me want a black GTI originally 

How did you get the badge black like that? Is it wrapped?


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Where were your plates done mate? I want some legal pressed plates for mine


----------



## ian 1 (Dec 8, 2010)

get a milltek  there awesome


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Where were your plates done mate? I want some legal pressed plates for mine


Try Demon Plates - www.demonplates.com - they've got all kinds :thumb:

Very nice Golf there.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

:argie:


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

Massive difference my good man!

On a black car too.Your mods stand out really clearly.Perhaps helped by the buffing seshes its endured

Top stuff

Steve:wave:


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Beauty beauty finish, and thank winrya for share that info/review of those products.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely example of a VAG car there - the black has come out a treat - makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

awesome car! The same thing happened with me:










However now i've got a company car incoming and i have to sell, so i'm completely gutted!

The shine on yours is immense and i love the ED30 details!


----------

